# B/W Ansel Adams Inspired Photography



## snowsoftJ4C (Sep 21, 2009)

Tell me what you think.












^^


----------



## teneighty23 (Sep 21, 2009)

im pretty sure you kicked his ass, beautiful photos! viva la digirevolution!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 21, 2009)

I feel the results would have been much better had you not used HDR.

The HDR kinda spoils it because you lost the tonal control that Adams is famous for. 

Not to mention it makes the entire image look soft. 

Try getting a couple of the exposures and masking them instead.


----------



## Wyjid (Sep 21, 2009)

haven't  i seen these before?


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 21, 2009)

An interesting interpretation of that style of photography, but they don't work for me. Where Adams' work allows the eye to take in the whole, complete with great detail, these have areas of very bright that pull and hold my eye, and areas of deep dark without any visible detail. Control of tonal value is important, but knowing when what you are doing strengthens the result and when it detracts from the result is more important, at least in my opinion.

- Randy


----------



## Craig J (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you have selected great locations, like AA would of chose, but I do have a couple nits.

1. Center of clouds is blown out and distracts. If you read "The Print" by AA he has ways to show hot spots as being hot without losing all features/data. You could probably fix it in post processing.

2. This a great composition, IMO. I really like it and the few hot spots can probably be fixed in levels, if you use Photoshop. I really like the square crop even though some people will not.

Thanks for sharing and keep shooting.

Craig


----------



## smn_xps (Sep 21, 2009)

To my mind saying "Ansel Adams inspired" does not mean Ansel Adams copycat or even AA style. I see clearly the inspiration of Adam's work in your selection of the place, time and scale of these photos. Your choice to work monochromatically fits that inspiration as well.  

Overall I like your shots. i do agree that the hot spots really attract my eye, I'm not sure that is a problem for me though. if that is your intention then you've nailed it. 

thanks for posting,
Jerry


----------



## Actor (Sep 21, 2009)

I like both.  Where were they taken?


----------



## dinodan (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think that A.A. ever used fake skies. The second one kind of works, but the first one looks really fake to me.


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 24, 2009)

teneighty23 said:


> im pretty sure you kicked his ass, beautiful photos! viva la digirevolution!





Kicked Ansel Adams ass? HAh..hah...ha...


----------



## dinodan (Sep 24, 2009)

teneighty23 said:


> im pretty sure you kicked his ass, beautiful photos! viva la digirevolution!


 
I could not disagree more.


----------



## teneighty23 (Sep 25, 2009)

dinodan said:


> teneighty23 said:
> 
> 
> > im pretty sure you kicked his ass, beautiful photos! viva la digirevolution!
> ...



show AA picture #2, and get his opinion. i think he would love the capabilities of today. but i should have known better to even go there...
AA cant be matched.


----------



## tiffjense (Oct 1, 2009)

Good job, I love Ansel Adams!! I like this attempt, however, I feel that Adams uses a landscape context that has a lot of detail and contrast. I don't feel that you have fully accomplished that but you are definitely on the right track. Congrats, keep shooting photos like these, I would love to see more!


----------

